
DHH's translation of the MIT License - pius
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rooreynolds/243810133/
======
Husafan
Well it sure does sound like something DHH would say.

------
delano
So we've got a fuck
([http://www.flickr.com/photos/doesrails/128015501/in/pool-
can...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/doesrails/128015501/in/pool-
canadaonrails)) and a shit... what's next???

